# Dar la lata



## Marlotta

"Dar la lata" dovrebbe significare "infastidire".
Qualcuno mi sa dire l'origine di questa espressione?
Scusate la quantitá di domande, ma so che bisogna farne una sola in ogni richiesta ;-) ed ogi mi sono svegliata molto "preguntona"... 
Gracias


----------



## femmejolie

Marlotta said:


> "Dar la lata" dovrebbe significare "infastidire".
> Qualcuno mi sa dire l'origine di questa espressione?
> Scusate la quantitá di domande, ma so che bisogna farne una sola in ogni richiesta ;-) ed ogi mi sono svegliata molto "preguntona"...
> Gracias


 Ma dai! Tú nunca das la lata! (scocciare/gravare le spalle/rompere,far girare le scatole, palle/ sbrodolare /fare la manfrina /far venire il latte alle ginocchia /deliziare)


Ci sono 2 espressioni simili più volgari :
1)"Dar el coñazo" (rompere/far girare le palle). 
2) "Tocar los huevos/cojones" (rompere/far girare le palle ; rompere i coglioni/corbelli). 
Altre: "Dar el tostón" /"dar la tabarra"/ "dar la barrila"/ "dar la plasta"/


*Dicc. Espasa*

*Dar la lata : *Molestar, aburrir, cansar moralmente a alguien. Para explicar el origen de la locución, se han ofrecido diversas explicaciones que apuntan en una misma dirección: a la costumbre que existía y hoy existe en algunos pueblos de disfrazarse y golpear o arrastrar por las calles latas vacías por la noche, especialmente en Carnavales y Navidades.

*dar la lata* a alguien : loc. Molestar. Importunar. Esta expresión, ya documentada en el _Diccionario de argot común español _de L. Besses (1905), ha dado lugar incluso a una canción infantil, a un estribillo cantado que se va repitiendo y causa el cansancio y malestar del auditorio:_ Yo sé, yo sé la manera, de dar, de __dar la lata a cualquiera_. "_Deja de __DAR LA LATA __y estáte quieto un ratito_".


Quali di queste espressioni italiane si usano di più o per meglio dire quali non si usano spesso nel parlato?


----------



## katia italia

Si usa molto dire: rompere le palle/ le scatole /  i coglioni, far girare le palle/i coglioni. Non ho mai sentito: rompere i corbelli !


----------



## Neuromante

Katia, le forme que proponi in italiano sonno troppo forte nel confronto di "dar la lata" Pensa che "dar la lata la possono usare anche i bambini senza rischi di scafiaggiamenti


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, creo que Katia no se refería a "dar la lata", sino a las otras opciones que nos ha proporcionado Femme. 

Yo tampoco he escuchado "rompere i corbelli".


----------



## femmejolie

Garzanti: Corbello:_s. m_. (_pop_.) 
*1* testicolo | _rompere i corbelli_, infastidire, annoiare

Zingarelli:
Rompere i corbelli a qlcu., (fig.) infastidirlo, annoiarlo.


----------



## Dankgerit

Esas expresiones en italiano creo que como bien dice Neuromante son muy fuertes, más bien están catalogadas como parolaccie o no?

E dar "la lata"... io l'ho sentita semplicemente come: "dar lata".


----------



## reys

Hola! Podrían entonces dar un ejemplo en italiano del uso del "dar lata"?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Gianma

*Por ejemplo :"Giovanni, lasciami in pace, non mi seccare/scocciare/tediare!"
¿qué opinan mis connacionales?*


----------



## irene.acler

Gianma, estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero yo nunca diría "non mi tediare".
También se puede decir "non rompermi" (más coloquial, creo).


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Gianma, estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero yo nunca diría "non mi tediare".
> También se puede decir "non rompermi" (más coloquial, creo).



Es verdad Irenita, pero a menudo me gusta utilizar palabras que otros no suelen usar...  por que me gusta mi idioma y es una forma para (¿será correcto "para"?) distinguirse.

Indudablemente "non rompermi-non mi rompere" es muy coloquial


----------



## irene.acler

Gianma said:


> Es verdad Irenita, pero a menudo me gusta utilizar palabras que otros no suelen usar...  porque me gusta mi idioma y es una forma para (¿será correcto "para"? yo creo que en este caso es correcto, pero mejor si esperamos a los nativos...el por y el para me plantean siempre problemas  ) distinguirse.
> 
> Indudablemente "non rompermi-non mi rompere" es muy coloquial


----------



## Marlotta

Anche non mi stressare, puó essere una valida alternativa.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


>




Non lo dire a me! (che si traduce come?)


----------



## Marlotta

¡no me lo digas! y por supuesto que no te lo digo ehehehe


----------



## femmejolie

Gianma said:


> Indudablemente "non rompermi-non mi rompere" es muy coloquial


 
Si può dire "Non mi rompere"? al posto di "Non mi rompere le scatole/le palle/i cog...i? Non lo sapevo.
Qualcuno me lo può confermare?


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Si può dire "Non mi rompere"? al posto di "Non mi rompere le scatole/le palle/i cog...i? Non lo sapevo.
> Qualcuno me lo può confermare?



Sì, si può dire, confermo, ma comunque non è un'espressione gentile, perché chiaramente sottintende "le palle".. Comunque se ho capito bene l'uso di "dar la lata", anch'io penso che "rompere o far girare le palle/i coglioni" [o anche 'cacare il cazzo'] siano traduzioni un po' forti. Non penso che 'dar la lata' sia altrettanto volgare, no?
Io userei piuttosto "scocciare", "infastidire", "seccare":
No me des la lata=Non mi scocciare!
(come fosse: no me molestes)


----------



## Gianma

vikgigio said:


> Sì, si può dire, confermo, ma comunque non è un'espressione gentile, perché chiaramente sottintende "le palle".. Comunque se ho capito bene l'uso di "dar la lata", anch'io penso che "rompere o far girare le palle/i coglioni" [o anche 'cacare il cazzo'] siano traduzioni un po' forti. Non penso che 'dar la lata' sia altrettanto volgare, no?
> Io userei piuttosto "scocciare", "infastidire", "seccare":
> No me des la lata=Non mi scocciare!
> (come fosse: no me molestes)



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Vikgigio.

Además, "cacare il cazzo" (o "cagare il cazzo" en el norte Italia) es bastante forte.


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> Sì, si può dire, confermo, ma comunque non è un'espressione gentile, perché chiaramente sottintende "le palle"..
> *In spagnolo si può anche dire (ma non è molto frequente) "no me toques los..!" (non rompermi!) . "No me des el...!" non si dice mai.*
> Comunque se ho capito bene l'uso di "dar la lata", anch'io penso che "rompere o far girare le palle/i coglioni" [o anche 'cacare il cazzo'] siano traduzioni un po' forti. Non penso che 'dar la lata' sia altrettanto volgare, no?
> Io userei piuttosto "scocciare", "infastidire", "seccare":
> No me des la lata=Non mi scocciare!
> (come fosse: no me molestes)


 

Voialtri italiani avete solo il maschile (cazzo/coglioni) 
Noialtri spagnoli abbiamo sia il maschile ("No me toques los coj../huevos/polla  ") che il femminile (!No me des el coñ..!") 

Penso sia molto più usato il femminile.

Tra l'altro, è più forte a mio avviso "no me toques los coj..!" che "no me des el coñ..!" (quest'ultima lo può dire un amico a un'altro e non avviene nulla, senza alcun problema, ma como gli dica "no me toques los coj..." può prendersela).


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Tra l'altro, è più forte a mio avviso "no me toques los coj..!" che "no me des el coñ..!" (quest'ultima lo può dire un amico a un'altro e non avviene nulla, senza alcun problema, ma nel momento in cui gli dice/se gli dice "no me toques los coj..." può prendersela).


----------



## reys

Pero por ejemplo, en México existen expresiones muy comunes como:

_- Ah, que lata (que das)!
- Por favor, disculpa tanta lata de mi parte._

Como se podría decir esto en Italia? Y también sería interesante saber como se dicen en España. Saludos.


----------



## Gianma

reys said:


> Pero por ejemplo, en México existen expresiones muy comunes como:
> 
> _- Ah, que lata (que das)!
> - Por favor, disculpa tanta lata de mi parte._
> 
> Como se podría decir esto en Italia? Y también sería interesante saber como se dicen en España. Saludos.




Según las áreas hay varios modismos, pero yo creo que:

_- Ah, que lata (que das)! *che palle! che due coglioni!* 

- Por favor, disculpa tanta lata de mi parte. *Scusa se ti rompo le scatole.* _(es un contexto menos fuerte, una  		    situación más relajada).¿Qué opinan otros italianos?


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que quizás traducir "qué lata" con "che due coglioni" es demasiado fuerte, ya que los nativos dicen que "dar la lata" no es una expresión tan fuerte.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que quizás traducir "qué lata" con "che due coglioni" es demasiado fuerte, ya que los nativos dicen que "dar la lata" no es una expresión tan fuerte.



Ah, de verdad, tienes  		    razón....


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, creo que es así, pero mejor si esperamos a alguien que nos conferme todo!


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que quizás traducir "qué lata" con "che due coglioni" es demasiado fuerte, ya que los nativos dicen que "dar la lata" no es una expresión tan fuerte.





Gianma said:


> Ah, de verdad, tienes              razón....




Gracias Gianma e Irene! Efectivamente, esa expresión suena demasiado fuerte para lo que significa aquí. Es más, _"Ah, qué lata!"_ se trata de la forma más "suave" que hay para expresar que uno le genera molestias a otro.

Sin embargo, sus opiniones me sirvieron para conocer una expresión nueva... aunque algo fuerte... 

Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

Eh eh!
Gracias a ti!


----------



## Gianma

reys said:


> Gracias Gianma e Irene! Efectivamente, esa expresión suena demasiado fuerte para lo que significa aquí. Es más, _"Ah, qué lata!"_ se trata de la forma más "suave" que hay para expresar que uno le genera molestias a otro.
> 
> Sin embargo, sus opiniones me sirvieron para conocer una expresión nueva... aunque algo fuerte...
> 
> Saludos!



¡Gracias a ti Reys! Entonces, creo que _"Ah, qué lata" _se puede expresar como_ "che noia!/ che seccatura!"

_Saluditos_.
_


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente, Gianma. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
También una forma que oigo mucho es "che stress".


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que quizás traducir "qué lata" con "che due coglioni" es demasiado fuerte, ya que los nativos dicen que "dar la lata" no es una expresión tan fuerte.


 
Te lo conf*i*rmo, en el post #17 Vikgigio lo ha explicado perfecto.
"!No me des la lata" equivarrebbe a "No me molestes"/ "!Déjame en paz!"



vikgigio said:


> Sì, si può dire, confermo, ma comunque non è un'espressione gentile, perché chiaramente sottintende "le palle".. Comunque se ho capito bene l'uso di "dar la lata", anch'io penso che "rompere o far girare le palle/i coglioni" [o anche 'cacare il cazzo'] siano traduzioni un po' forti. Non penso che 'dar la lata' sia altrettanto volgare, no?
> Io userei piuttosto "scocciare", "infastidire", "seccare":
> No me des la lata=Non mi scocciare!
> (come fosse: no me molestes)


 
D'altronde, due anni fa ho chiesto a una ragazza italiana di Milano come si diceva "!Qué coñazo!" e mi ha detto "Che palle!" e in seguito ha aggiunto !Qué cojones! (detto in spagnolo, anche se lei sapeva che io lo sapevo, ma l'ha detto per enfatizzare il contrasto tra lo spagnolo e l'italiano)
Una volta una mia insegnante di Milano che era seduta mi ha detto scherzando che noi le rompevamo le scatole e in seguito si è guardato
l'inforcatura, quindi ho dedotto ciò che voleva dire: "le tocábamos los coj..", ma aveva usato 'scatole' che è più corretto.

*Gianma:* _"Ah, qué lata" _se puede expresar como_ "che noia!/ che seccatura!" _


Credo che 'Non mi seccare!' venga più usata di 'Non mi scocciare!'. Che ne dite?


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Exactamente, Gianma. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> También una forma que oigo mucho es "che stress".



Sí, justamente. Si no me equivoco es un modismo bastante juvenil.


----------



## Gianma

femmejolie said:


> Te lo conf*i*rmo, en el post #17 Vikgigio lo ha explicado perfecto.
> "!No me des la lata" equivarrebbe a "No me molestes"/ "!Déjame en paz!"
> 
> 
> 
> D'altronde, due anni fa ho chiesto a una ragazza italiana di Milano come si diceva "!Qué coñazo!" e mi ha detto "Che palle!" e in seguito ha aggiunto !Qué cojones! (detto in spagnolo, anche se lei sapeva che io lo sapevo, ma l'ha detto per enfatizzare il contrasto tra lo spagnolo e l'italiano)
> Una volta una mia insegnante di Milano che era seduta mi ha detto scherzando che noi le rompevamo le scatole e in seguito si è guardato
> l'inforcatura, quindi ho dedotto ciò che voleva dire: "le tocábamos los coj..", ma aveva usato 'scatole' che è più corretto.
> 
> *Gianma:* _"Ah, qué lata" _se puede expresar como_ "che noia!/ che seccatura!" _
> 
> 
> Credo che 'Non mi seccare!' venga più usata di 'Non mi scocciare!'. Che ne dite?



*Femmejolie: Credo che 'Non mi seccare!' venga più usata di 'Non mi scocciare!'. Che ne dite?
*Por general creo es verdad. "Scocciare" es más tipico de algunas regiones (sureñas, sobre todo).


----------



## feiras

femmejolie said:


> Voialtri italiani avete solo il maschile (cazzo/coglioni)
> Noialtri spagnoli abbiamo sia il maschile ("No me toques los coj../huevos/polla  ") che il femminile (!No me des el coñ..!")
> 
> Penso sia molto più usato il femminile.
> 
> Tra l'altro, è più forte a mio avviso "no me toques los coj..!" che "no me des el coñ..!" (quest'ultima lo può dire un amico a un'altro e non avviene nulla, senza alcun problema, ma como gli dica "no me toques los coj..." può prendersela).


 
 Questa frase è un po' contorta, sarebbe meglio scriverla così:
quest'ultima (qui riferito quindi alla frase, femminile) la può dire un amico ad un altro senza nessun problema; oppure: e non succede nulla - se vogliamo mantenere il testo originale -  (avviene è troppo ricercato)
ed ora la parte più difficile:
"..ma come gli dica.." non esiste in italiano una frase del genere, si potrebbe dire: " ma, nel momento in cui gli dice:".."...allora può prendersela.


----------



## vikgigio

feiras said:


> Questa frase è un po' contorta, sarebbe meglio scriverla così:
> quest'ultima (qui riferito quindi alla frase, femminile) la può dire un amico ad un altro senza nessun problema; oppure: e non succede nulla - se vogliamo mantenere il testo originale -  (avviene è troppo ricercato)
> ed ora la parte più difficile:
> "..ma come gli dica.." non esiste in italiano una frase del genere, si potrebbe dire: " ma, nel momento in cui gli dice:".."...allora può prendersela.


 
In verità Femmejolie ha sbagliato solo la costruzione finale, quella con il "como gli dica", sia perché 'como' in italiano non esiste, sia perché 'come' non ha il significato temporale (per lo meno non in italiano standard, anche se dalle mie parti sì) di "non appena, quando". In quel caso avrebbe dovuto dire: "non appena gli dici" o, come segnalato da altri, "se gli dici".
Le altre tue segnalazioni invece sono un po' ingenerose.
- 'Avvenire' è perfetto, e niente affatto ricercato.
- 'Nessun' e 'alcun' in quella frase (senza alcun/nessun problema) sono perfettamente intercambiabili, è solo una questione stilistica. Anzi, io preferisco "senza alcun problema" perché è diventata una sorta di frase idiomatica.
- Sono d'accordo su "quest'ultima LA", ma sarà stato un errore di distrazione dovuto alla fretta.
- Al massimo segnalo l'apostrofo che le è scappato in "un'altro" ma è una piccolezza.
Se molti italiani sapessero scrivere in italiano come FJ, sarebbe una cosa stupenda


----------



## feiras

vikgigio said:


> In verità Femmejolie ha sbagliato solo la costruzione finale, quella con il "como gli dica", sia perché 'como' in italiano non esiste, sia perché 'come' non ha il significato temporale (per lo meno non in italiano standard, anche se dalle mie parti sì) di "non appena, quando". In quel caso avrebbe dovuto dire: "non appena gli dici" o, come segnalato da altri, "se gli dici".
> Le altre tue segnalazioni invece sono un po' ingenerose.
> - 'Avvenire' è perfetto, e niente affatto ricercato.
> - 'Nessun' e 'alcun' in quella frase (senza alcun/nessun problema) sono perfettamente intercambiabili, è solo una questione stilistica. Anzi, io preferisco "senza alcun problema" perché è diventata una sorta di frase idiomatica.
> - Sono d'accordo su "quest'ultima LA", ma sarà stato un errore di distrazione dovuto alla fretta.
> - Al massimo segnalo l'apostrofo che le è scappato in "un'altro" ma è una piccolezza.
> Se molti italiani sapessero scrivere in italiano come FJ, sarebbe una cosa stupenda


 

Ciao!
forse non ci siamo capiti, ho meglio, forse sono io a non capire il meccanismo del forum..le mie osservazione volevano essere semplicemente dei suggerimenti, per aiutare a migliorare la lingua, proprio come mi è stato segnalato da altri membri. Di certo non è mia intenzione sminuire FJ nè nessun altro menbro del forum. Magari tu potresti illuminarmi indicandomi la migliore forma per interagire. Le osservazioni fatte non hanno nulla di scorretto o sgradevole, mi sono permessa di segnalare il "non avviene nulla" non perchè sia sbagliato ma semplicemente poco utilizzato, in genere diciamo "non succede nulla", così come le altre "piccolezze" come hai ben detto tu..mi dispiace siano state mal interpretate; credo che tutti qui ci troviamo per imparare qualcosa di nuovo..


----------



## vikgigio

Ciao feiras.
Ti ho solo detto che mi pareva ingeneroso chiamare "contorta" la frase di FJ. Sono ben altre le cose contorte, secondo me.. no?  Poi mi sono limitato a correggere alcune tue osservazioni. Mi dispiace che tu non sia d'accordo, ma continuo a ritenere "avvenire" un verbo normalissimo, e niente affatto 'ricercato'. Forse meno usato, ma di certo non 'ricercato'.
Baci
VIK


----------



## feiras

Mi dispiace che le mie parole siano state fraintese, forse non mi sono spiegata bene, con "contorta" non intendevo sminuire la riposta data. Chiedo scusa se questo è risultato spiacevole o aggressivo, intendevo solo dare il mio punto di vista.
Feiras


----------

